# Raquel Alvarez - Germanys Next Topmodel-Schönheit



## sga5 (3 Apr. 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich etwas aktuelles von Raquel Alvarez - der süssen Schweizerin von Germanys Next Topmodel??


----------



## carlos1984 (9 Apr. 2010)

mich würde generell interessieren,ob es heiße privatbilder der mädchen gibt


----------



## astrosfan (9 Apr. 2010)

carlos1984 schrieb:


> mich würde generell interessieren,ob es heiße privatbilder der mädchen gibt



Die Privatbilder gäbe es dann nicht bei uns:



Boardregeln schrieb:


> Das Veröffentlichen von Privatfotos jeglicher Art ist strengstens untersagt!


----------



## sga5 (5 Jan. 2011)

anscheinend gibt es gar keine Bilder von der hübsches Raquel :-(


----------

